# Herbal remedies for diarrhea and anxiety?



## Lizzie87 (Jul 12, 2010)

HelloI have been suffering from IBS-D for 4 years. I have tried everything! Align, anti anxiety meds, anti depressants, etc. The only thing that keeps me going from day to day is immodium. I am worried that my body is going to become tolerant to the immodium so im trying to find out information on herbal remedies. A friend of mine who has ulcerative coloties swears by St Johns Wort and other herbal pills that he says helps. I am trying to find one that helps with anxiety (I dont want side effects of the prescription ####) and to soothe the gut! Has anyone had any luck with this?


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

st john's wort does work well, also, i take slippery elm, cinnamon, digestive enzymes, ground fennel seed, golden seal, ginger & guaifenesin, which is not herbal, but it reduced inflammation, which helps the intestines not to b reactive............


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Many of us have been using imodium for years (and some of us for decades) without building any tolerance to it. If it works for you.. I would use it. As far as the anxiety goes.. ask your Dr. about possible treatment with a professional and/or some self help. "Herbal Remedies" for anxiety... I don't know.. you could try the St Johns Wort but make sure it isn't contra-indicated with any other meds you might be taking. Also to be safe.. ask your Dr about it.I think one of the best non-prescription helps is the hypnotherapy IBS 100 AudioProgram. Please visit our CBT/Hypnotherapy Forum for loads more info about it.All the best.


----------



## JackReynolds (Mar 31, 2010)

Magnesium is extremely good for anxiety but terrible for D if you take it orally. There are, however, a couple nice alternatives to oral magnesium supplementation:1) Epsom salt (Magnesium sulfate) baths. One study (I think in Scotland) showed that regular epsom salt baths increased study participants serum magnesium levels. I take a 20-30 minute piping hot epsom salt bath about every other day.2) Magnesium oil spray. It's not really oil; it's a mixture of magnesium chloride and water. Before I go exercise, I'll spray one or two pumps behind my knees, rub them in, and let them sit for half an hour. I find I never cramp up during exercises when I use a little magnesium oil beforehand. If you search on the internet, this is probably the cheapest option, too.A little magnesium before bed is also a great way to prepare yourself for sleep.


----------

